# What Sort Of Lifestyle?



## dixgooner (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi All, first time posting, so bear with me

My wife and I will soon be retiring and we were wondering what sort of lifestyle we could have in Cyprus on a monthly pension of 1400 euros.

We will have about 120k sterling to play with, but, want to rent first to see if we settle.

Visited the Island and liked what we saw, its got to be better than UK.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dixgooner said:


> Hi All, first time posting, so bear with me
> 
> My wife and I will soon be retiring and we were wondering what sort of lifestyle we could have in Cyprus on a monthly pension of 1400 euros.
> 
> ...


Hi, Welcome to the forum.
If you are happy to rent a 2 bedroom apartment at around 400euros per month you should have a decent lifestyle.
How good depends of course on whether you smoke, drink and like to go out for meals a lot etc.
Certainly you would be comfortable on 1.400euros pcm.


----------



## dixgooner (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Veronica,
Thanks for the welcome and quick reply.

400 - 500 euros a month rent is about what I thought. Dont smoke, Not heavy drinkers, we like the odd meal out & glass of wine.

My wife is big on the Mediterranean diet, so we would buy local fresh produce.

Sounds like we would be able to live fairly comfortable life and chill out, we deserve it.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

dixgooner said:


> Hi Veronica,
> Thanks for the welcome and quick reply.
> 
> 400 - 500 euros a month rent is about what I thought. Dont smoke, Not heavy drinkers, we like the odd meal out & glass of wine.
> ...


Yes you should be ok with that


----------

